# Sky Mexico Transponders



## jlrpes (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, I bought a HD receiver from Sky. I can receieve a few channels in HD. I only can get transponders 9 to 24 but I can't any from 1 to 8. I want to see if it has to be anything to do with the LNB or something else. I have moved the antenna to see if i can get the other channels to work but no success. I have a 2.5 mts. antenna and the LNB is the one from SKY.


----------

